# what steam juicer to buy?



## BIGJEFF (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been searching fruit juicers for the last couple of day and there's a lot of good info out here but i'm looking for specifics...

-is there a better material? I've seen granite wear, stainless and alluminium...
-What would be a good size for wine making?
-when you talk about "canning the juices" it's done in mason jars right? Do you steam sterilise the jars like you would for presereves?

Thanks for taking the time!

JF


----------



## BobF (Oct 16, 2010)

I got this one:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KB9KCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Stainless is the way to go
I preheat the clean jars and run the hot juice straight into them
Size? I'm not sure there is enough difference between them to matter. 

I have noticed that lighter loads produce more juice from a given amount of fruit.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PPBart (Oct 16, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> I've been searching fruit juicers for the last couple of day and there's a lot of good info out here but i'm looking for specifics...
> 
> -is there a better material? I've seen granite wear, stainless and alluminium...
> -What would be a good size for wine making?
> ...



Stainless is undoubtedly the best choice.
Mine is 9-qt, big enough for my uses so far. I've seen smaller units but would not recommend them.
As for canning, yes it's typically done in pint or quart jars. There are usually instructions provided with the juicer on prepping the jars,


----------



## Tom (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is what I have ..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007XSO4O/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0007VW61S&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0KW597BN4HAH8DQNE4Q8


----------



## TwinMaples (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree with the others that stainless steel is best. I have this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Mehu-Liisa-Liter-Stainless-Steel-Juicer/dp/B000SSU6V2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287256833&sr=8-1

I've only used it once, so far, to make some elderberry syrup. It worked great.

Jim


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!
Amazon.com really has good deal! Too bad they don't ship to Canada and the item is not available on Amazon.ca 

Guess I'll start looking on e-bay for good deal, no really as I won't really need it until the summer anyway!


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 16, 2010)

BobF said:


> I got this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KB9KCW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Stainless is the way to go
> ...



I got then same one as Bob. \Cant beet the price and a great addition to the house hold appliances


----------



## Joedaddy (Oct 20, 2010)

What are the advantages/disadvantages of using a steam juicer as compared to a press?


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2010)

Joedaddy said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of using a steam juicer as compared to a press?


 
The biggest advantage to me is that the juice is sterile coming out of the juicer. Simple to 'can' and put on the shelf for use later.

That's also *conceptually* the biggest disadvantage. However, I haven't steam juiced anything yet that I later wished I hadn't!!!!!

So far I've done cherries, blackberries, elderberries and banana.

Yes, banana. It started out the most horrible greyish looking thing you could imagine. Several months later it is a beautiful, yellow wine that tastes like a banana with all of the sugar taken out (I haven't backsweetened yet). I used 15# for a 3g batch.


----------



## TwinMaples (Oct 20, 2010)

BobF said:


> The biggest advantage to me is that the juice is sterile coming out of the juicer. . .



Bob, I have a question for you. If you juice a wild fruit (elderberry, grapes,etc.) and then use for wine, do you omit the step of putting K-Meta on the juice?

I just started 3 gallons of Norton juice that I steam-juiced, and I added K-Meta as usual before adding the yeast starter. I went the juicer route because I harvested the grapes over a several week period of time. Cleaned them, froze them, then when all the grapes were harvested, I thawed and steam-juiced them.

Just got home from work, and it's foaming very nicely.

Jim


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2010)

TwinMaples said:


> Bob, I have a question for you. If you juice a wild fruit (elderberry, grapes,etc.) and then use for wine, do you omit the step of putting K-Meta on the juice?
> 
> I just started 3 gallons of Norton juice that I steam-juiced, and I added K-Meta as usual before adding the yeast starter. I went the juicer route because I harvested the grapes over a several week period of time. Cleaned them, froze them, then when all the grapes were harvested, I thawed and steam-juiced them.
> 
> ...


 
I still follow the same process using k-meta. It's prolly not necessary, but I'm really anal about protecting the must during the pectic enzyme time and certainly doesn't hurt to use it. I even use k-meta when when I use bottle juice from the market. 

I always use pectic enzyme except for grapes, and I should prolly use for them too! 

I've been curious about steaming wine grapes. Do you get as much color & tannin extraction as when fermenting crushed grapes? I know elderberry is tamer when steamed - ready much younger


----------



## TwinMaples (Oct 21, 2010)

BobF said:


> I've been curious about steaming wine grapes. Do you get as much color & tannin extraction as when fermenting crushed grapes? I know elderberry is tamer when steamed - ready much younger


Thanks for the feedback on the K-meta.

This is my first time steam-juicing grapes. Norton juice is relatively dark, but it probably is a little lighter color-wise. I would expect the tannin extraction to be less as you suggested. The juice is tart (higher acid), but is very flavorful.

Jim


----------



## BobF (Oct 21, 2010)

TwinMaples said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the K-meta.
> 
> This is my first time steam-juicing grapes. Norton juice is relatively dark, but it probably is a little lighter color-wise. I would expect the tannin extraction to be less as you suggested. The juice is tart (higher acid), but is very flavorful.
> 
> Jim


 
Please keep us up to date as this progresses. I'm always interested in hearing about steam vs traditional comparisons


----------



## Joedaddy (Oct 21, 2010)

I still don't really get it. It seems like I could get more juice by pressing. Can someone try to sell me on why I should buy a steam juicer?


----------



## TwinMaples (Oct 21, 2010)

BobF said:


> Please keep us up to date as this progresses. I'm always interested in hearing about steam vs traditional comparisons


Will do, Bob.

JoeDaddy, I'm new to steam-juicers. This is just the second time I've used it. The first time was to make elderberry syrup. I used it for these grapes because I harvested the grapes over a 3 week period of time, and I thought I might be able to extract _more_ juice than with a big potato masher that I have for "crushing". For wines made from non-grapes, I would think it's generally less messier not have to deal with paint straining bags full of fruit. CrackedCork talks about the unique elderberry wine made with steam-juiced fruit. I hope to try that someday.

I'm sure there are probably other additional advantages.

Jim


----------



## ithink2020 (Dec 28, 2010)

how did the norton wine turn out?


----------

